
Apple Accepts Updated MoltenVK-Using App/Game for Vulkan API on iOS - jagger27
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Lets-In-Updated-MVK-App
======
jagger27
This comes after a rejection 3 weeks ago citing use of the Vulkan-on-Metal
API.[1]

1: [https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-
Re...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Rejects-iOS-
MoltenVK)

